# addiction



## rmi2416 (Jun 12, 2011)

This site and refining seems to be very addicting. Since I got into it about 4 months ago it is all I can think about. I find my self slowing down and nearly wrecking when I see large piles of junk. I stay up until wee hours in the morning piddling with chemicals. Anything thats shinny catches my eye.

The world is different now and I like it.

Is this common?



Best Regards,
Ross


----------



## Oz (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the club!

One man's pleasure can be another man's poison.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 12, 2011)

I've warned about this addiction several times.


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 12, 2011)

Ross wrote: "Is this common?"

I'm affraid so Ross! I've been experiencing the symptoms for 16 mos. now... :roll: 
But i'm getting used to them & enjoying every minute! :mrgreen: 
I do remember the sleepless nights wondering where was I going to find some scrap, or, where can I find nitric & so on. :lol: 
Yeap, you got to learned to use your eyes like a chameleon, so to keep one on the junk & the other on the road! And the "scanning senses" develope like you would have never imagined... :shock: 

Welcome! 8) 

Phil


----------



## rusty (Jun 12, 2011)

I call it hardware disease, welcome to the club.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## seawolf (Jun 12, 2011)

If you think you are addicted now wait until your first button. Welcome aboard.
Mark


----------



## Palladium (Jun 12, 2011)

I could sit for hours and watch gold foils dance around in my beaker, it's mesmerizing. It got so bad one time i started making snow globes with actual gold foils just so i could watch them fall.
Hummmm. Ebay idea :idea: 
http://www.snowdomes.com/snow_globes/product/3_Sm_Oval_Plastic_Snowglobes_Kit_Clr


----------



## Claudie (Jun 12, 2011)

It doesn't usually become a problem until you start doing it in your sleep, then are late for work one day after waking to find your alarm clock disassembled all over the bed.... :|


----------



## qst42know (Jun 12, 2011)

That's my favorite part when small bits can't stay on the bottom (gold floats) from the bubbles. 8)


----------



## rmi2416 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am getting so close to my first button I can smell it or or not actually I still smell Cl. I can not wait well I can but you know.

Regards,
Ross


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 12, 2011)

Palladium said:


> I could sit for hours and watch gold foils dance around in my beaker, it's mesmerizing. It got so bad one time i started making snow globes with actual gold foils just so i could watch them fall.
> Hummmm. Ebay idea :idea:
> http://www.snowdomes.com/snow_globes/product/3_Sm_Oval_Plastic_Snowglobes_Kit_Clr




I thought I was the only one hypnotized by these processes. I really enjoy watching nitric digest silver and base metals. The way the bubbles fizzle to the surface effervescence swirling in the beaker and the red smoke dancing in the air.


----------



## floppy (Jun 12, 2011)

The bug got me too, its all I think about as well. I wake up having been dreaming about gold foils. This is by far the funnest hobby I have ever had. I am so glad I found this forum!


----------



## martyn111 (Jun 13, 2011)

Skip (or for the Americans, dumpster) constipation is one of the more serious symptoms of this addiction, I cannot pass a skip without having a look into it, couple that with Gold fever and there is no cure, only the therapy offered here on the GRF :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Jun 13, 2011)

Not all addictions are bad....one that makes you read,learn new things,take advice,keep you out of the bar and make new friends can't all be bad!
We all live in a world that despite the Internet is becoming more insular, on this forum we share, we teach and we learn,all of us!
Enjoy and rejoice in the fact that you have found a place where knowledge is shared so freely and where who you are or what you appear to be counts for nothing.


----------



## dtectr (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure what all is happening, but its hypnotic!

Heavy drop, post SMB with a little heat to drive off any Cl that may be hanging around!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAHYFZ04-4w[/youtube]


----------

